# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Në Ditëlindjen e mbretëreshës së këngës matjane, Feride Kurti

## projekti21_dk

Sot, më 15 shkurt është Ditëlindja e këngëtares së madhe , mbretëreshës së këngës matjane, Feride Kurti.

Feride Kurti i përket plejadës së këngëtarëve, të cilët me këngët e bukura të tyre, plot kuptim e jetë na bënin ta duanim jetën dhe të shpresonim për ditë më të mira. 

Unë për këngët e kësaj plejade them se ishin himne.

Ajo me zërin e saj brilant bëri për vete dëgjues të të gjitha krahinave shqiptare, në jug e në veri. Feride Kurti mbetet një nga perlat e këngës popullore te Matit. Për cilësinë e zërit të saj, si dhe për kontributin e saj  është mirëpritur gjithandej në Shqipëri, ndaj është shpallur ”Qytetare nderi” e qytetit të Gjirkostrës.



E pra:

_Zonja Feride të uroj nga zemra Ditëlindjen duke të dëshiruar në radhë të parë shëndet të mirë, lumturi e mirëqenie! 

Të paçim edhe 100 vjet të tjera.

Gëzuar Ditëlindjen!_

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në shenjë respekti për këngëtaren, unë kam bërë një punë modeste duke përgatitur klipe të disa nga këngët e saj, ashtu që t’i kenë edhe shokët e tjerë të shumtë të gjeneratës,  me të cilët u rritëm bashkë me këngët e saj.

1. Cucë e bukur moj matjane: 


2. Lufton Mati për liri: 


3. A e mban mend e vogël-o: 


P.S. Vitin e kaluar, në ditëlindjen e këngëtares realizova edhe një klip tjetër, pikërisht këngën: Rashë në shartashie:

----------

